# Logo before the holidays



## buckytom (Jan 14, 2007)

ooh, good, while we're being mushy, can we make the annoying touchy-talky guy in the logo darker skinned again? the holidays are over, but we've regressed.

don't mean to be a bad apple or anything.

where's benp? is he in charge of that now? does he like apples?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2007)

I sent a message to Andy R. requesting it be changed to the old logo.  It's certainly not done intentionally.  There are several logos on file.


----------



## Andy R (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for bringing this to my attention.  I had made the graphic at the top from an earlier release of the logo and now have it updated with our final design.  The intent was to always have the same people in the logo (holidays or not).  So we should be good to go now.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks Andy R.  I think we can "carry on" now


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 15, 2007)

Now the touchy talky guy has officially left the logo of DC, and he is on the way to have a chummy little chat with Buckytom...


----------

